# UK-Recumbent-Bikes.com



## thewrinklnyinja (1 Nov 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with this company. Bikes seem alright although not many pictures of in use and such. Was wondering if anynone has any of their bikes.

Heres a link to the site. UK-Recumbent-Bikes


----------



## NickM (2 Nov 2007)

They look OK; but can you have a test ride? It is very important to try a recumbent before buying - they are so different from upright bikes, and one recumbent can be entirely different in character to another, depending on things like wheelbase, seat design (mesh or rigid), steering (above or below legs, and if the former "hamster" or "scorpion"), absolute and relative heights of seat and bottom bracket... the list goes on.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (6 Nov 2007)

Yeah I really want to test ride some recumbents, but the problem is I am in West Yorkshire and it seems like there are no recumbent shops up here. So far I am leaning in the Challenge Hurricane/Mistral sort of area.


----------



## NickM (9 Nov 2007)

Well, you won't go far wrong with a Challenge bike. The Hurricane is so popular in Holland that it had its own race class at Cyclevision one year, and the Mistral is very similar. And my Fujin SL II is the best-handling recumbent I have ever ridden by some margin.

But there are valid alternatives, like Bacchetta - the Giro is a nicely sorted bike (rather like a modern day Kingcycle - even down to the colour!), and I suspect lighter than the standard versions of the Hurricane and Mistral as well as cheaper.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2007)

Can the bike shop in Shipley, centre, no longer get them.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (10 Nov 2007)

Do you mean the little local one in the centre of town by the crossroads? or Allterraincycles in salts mill?


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2007)

PMS LTD?!?!?!??? Thats funny.


----------



## Hilldodger (11 Nov 2007)

thewrinklnyinja said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this company. Bikes seem alright although not many pictures of in use and such. Was wondering if anynone has any of their bikes.
> 
> Heres a link to the site. UK-Recumbent-Bikes



I know the guy - he's exhibited at a few Cyclemagic events - he's a nice enough bloke and his bikes seem OK for the price.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (11 Nov 2007)

Yeah but now NickM has got me looking at a Nazca Fuego. Its so hard, everthing is so shiny. I need to find somewhere that has a Nazca Fuego to test drive in the Yorkshire'ish area


----------



## Johnny Thin (20 Nov 2007)

If you're sure you want one why not just stump up the dosh for a new one, I'd say. I've been riding them for 2.5 years and 3 2nd hand bents hvae come my way - the Kingcycle was great but a damn nuisance and always trying to get it fixed up properly, then the frame went; Speed Ross which I really like but the forks went, may prove to be a great audax bike next year, I hope; and Toxy ZR which I am really getting to like but already needs a better back brake, compatibility problems etc etc all takes more money. If I had my time and money again I'd have gone for a Fuego as an all-rounder speced out the way I want it, though you can't know that retrospectively.


----------



## thewrinklyninja (21 Nov 2007)

Hmm, you may be right, Edinburgh is only a 4 hour drive away am sorely tempted by the Fuego


----------



## sheddy (8 Dec 2007)

I notice that Citycycling had an ad for the Fuego
http://www.citycycling.co.uk/issue29/issue29page4.html


----------

